# Royalty Free Images?



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello everybody! My name is Shayna Archer and I write for Suite101.com. Recently, I have decided to write a series of articles on this topic (Betta fish) and I am looking for some high quality images that people wouldn't mind sharing with me!

Anybody who is interested in letting me use their images (I would like to find 8 - 10 high quality photos) please post them in this thread, along with the name of the fish, the sex of the fish and whether it is a crown tail, double tail, etc. Also, post your name so I can credit you and the link to your website if you would like that to be included in the photo description.

Thanks everyone!

- Shayna Archer.


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi, Shayna.

I'm not sure they're "high-quality images," but if you need photos for a tasteful, educational (which means _research_ - we have _lots_ of information available on this forum) article, feel free to use my photographs.

They're here:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?u=22853

or spread through-out the forums. (Just look.)

The name of the fish and it's supposed fin-type is within the description of each album. 

I'd love to read the articles, by the way. Will you post them?


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm terrible at photography and all my pictures are awful, sorry I can't be of any help! But you could go through the contest threads and the stickied thread called "Betta photos" in the pictures subforum. There are some great pictures there; find some that you like and PM the people who posted them to get permission. I'm sure a lot of people would be happy to let you use their pictures.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Torat said:


> Hi, Shayna.
> 
> I'm not sure they're "high-quality images," but if you need photos for a tasteful, educational (which means _research_ - we have _lots_ of information available on this forum) article, feel free to use my photographs.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will go through your photos right now and choose the ones I would like to use. =)

As for the articles, I wrote on on caring for your betta fish and one on choosing tank mates for your betta fish. Although I appreciate your concern as to the quality of the articles, rest assured that I already know a lot about these fish - or else I would not be writing about them. I have three myself and am an active member on the Paw Talk forums.

Feel free to comment on the articles, and direct your friends there - or to repost these links anywhere you feel they may be helpful to somebody. =)


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

P.S. Torat, do you mind if I post your real name as the credit/what is your real name? Thanks again! For now the credit will just read "Torat @ Bettafish.com"


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea, however there is a lot of misinformation out there-I'd want to read the article first before consenting to any photo usage personally.

I was pretty upset to read a local person's posting on betta care-she claims to be and animal advocacy person-but the article is just so wrong: http://www.examiner.com/animal-advocacy-in-portland-me/the-beta-choice


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha, you can use any of mine located in my albums, if any interest you.
Hope to see a stunner of an article <3

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?u=22394


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have tons!
Diego is a male dragon scale Halfmoon Plakat









Absolem is a Marble male Delta tale










I have alot depending on what your looking for I have tons of female pictures and Veiltail male pictures I also can take more of any of my fish I have a nice camera so it's pretty easy to get good shots.

-Anjelica Peruzzi


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

"Shayna Archer, Congratulations! Your article "Choosing Tank Mates for Betta Fish" was chosen by the Editor of the Section in which it appears this week because it exemplifies the quality content, excellent presentation, and high standard we are striving for at Suite101. The check mark icon associated with this Editor's Choice award appears on the article itself, and wherever it is listed on the site, and will continue to do so from this moment forward. Keep up the great work and enjoy this well-deserved recognition."


For anyone who worries about my articles being bad advice or full of misinformation, just wanted to let you know that they are not. I got the Editor's choice for my article about choosing tank mates for Betta fish. My other article is about caring for your Betta fish.


P.S. Anjelica Peruzzi - I am going to use your shot of Diego. =D Thanks so much.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

ah yay cool! I am always looking for my photograhy to be noticed.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

That is a really nice picture, I like it a lot.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ill post a few pics you may or may not like 

1.








Agent 11: Cedric. Metallic Super Delta X Half Moon Purple and back butterfly male

2.








Nero. Red Cambodian 4 ray crown tail male

3.








Bronxie (and snail) Super Delta X half moon female

4.

















Sponge Bob Fish Pants. Yellow and blue veil tail male
(Much loved by several members lol)

5.








Dastan (R.I.P) Red Blue purple veil tail male

6.








Melvin. Blue and white butterfly veil tail

7.


















Louie, red white and blue 2 ray crown tail male



8.

















Charz, steel blue 4 ray crown tail male

9.








Pippin, masked red Cambodian butterfly veil tail male

10.








One of my tanks, this is a 8 bay (turned to nine, using the filter section) custom built tank
(L-R:Sponge bob fish pants, Nero, Dastan, Louie. Behind louie is Melvin and behind Dastan is Benny, behind nero and sponge bob are empty)

last my best success story:
Lexi ( super delta x half moon with ray extensions (she wants to be a ct  ) female)

lexie arrived almost so bad a condition from being attacked from another girl i almost put her down:

























one month later shes a pretty good lookin lady


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

urgh they re crap quality but some turned out ok like sponge bob and the louie one and dastan fish are such a paint to protograph lol


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

sjones said:


> Sounds like a good idea, however there is a lot of misinformation out there-I'd want to read the article first before consenting to any photo usage personally.
> 
> I was pretty upset to read a local person's posting on betta care-she claims to be and animal advocacy person-but the article is just so wrong: http://www.examiner.com/animal-advocacy-in-portland-me/the-beta-choice


I just read that article - it is remarkably full of filler, it has absolutely no substance, and the writer sounds like she is encouraging Betta fish owners to leave their fish in less than acceptable tanks. That's pretty sad - I commented on the article. Whether the author will accept my comment is another story.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tango - Veil Tail Male betta. His coloring is called Dalmatian. - Janine Althouse









Tango again...


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Abby - I like one of the pictures of Spongebob and will include it in my article. Who should I be crediting the photos to?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hes won a few hearts around here that old man lol

if your crediting to this site its Abby, off site is Sammara Maddock lol

TYPO IN MY OWN NAME lol!


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Abby: I credited Abby @ Bettafish.com and then linked to your user profile. Sound good? This is the article in which I posted Spongebob: http://www.suite101.com/content/choosing-tank-mates-for-betta-fish-a361923

I think I have enough male pictures, I am now onto writing an article regarding the care of females. Which means I am now looking for some good quality female pictures, as well as their stats. Thanks everyone!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I guess the picture in my avatar isn't too bad! This is Ganymede (RIP), a juvenile marble doubletail.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

I love how shiny his fins are!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have female pictures! The first white one is a Delta tail female the others are all Crowntail females.


----------

